# RESOLVED- Wanted: Holland Lop Doe, MI



## Daisy Peach (May 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this. But my friends bun just passed on this morning. A friends dog wasn't too fond of him.  My friend is completely devastated and I thought I would help by getting the word out that he's looking for a female Holland Lop to hopefully fill the spot in his heart. He was sharing his bun, Squirrel, with his much younger sister. She doesn't know yet about the devastating end.  If anyone knows of someone who has a little lop ready to go, please let me know. The lop is meant for a pet and companion, nothing more. He's not looking for breed quality. He actually likes the buns with personality! Thanks for reading. 
[align=center]:bunnyangel2: [/align]


----------



## nicolevins (May 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your friends bun 

I hope someone can come along and help.


----------



## Daisy Peach (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Nicole, I hope so too


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 6, 2010)

If you can take an approximate 2 hour drive, I would contact Midwest Rabbit Rescue:

http://www.rabbitrr.org/


----------



## Daisy Peach (May 6, 2010)

Thank you Patti! I will definitely see what they have!


----------



## Yield (May 7, 2010)

Hello  I would suggest checking http://www.michiganhumane.org/site/PageServer?pagename=adopt_rabbits .. currently they have no holland lops but they may get some. 

Michigan Humane Society is a great place to adopt a rabbit. There is a woman who is periodically there with her Flemish Giant Mix and she talks to people about buns and she helps people meet the rabbits and such 

it's I think 20 dollars for a rabbit, and they're already spayed or neutered. I adopted both of my buns from there. 

All their rabbits seem to turn out great. Solara is a sweetie and allows me to pick her up sometimes and she licks me. Sabriel is a cuddly little bun who lets me hold him like a baby. Both have lovely personalities for being from a stressful environment like any humane society is.

If I ever got another rabbit (which i probably won't for a long while- 2 buns are good for me) I'd adopt from Michigan Humane Society.


----------



## Daisy Peach (May 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the great suggestions! My friend actually had one gifted to him over the weekend!!!


----------

